# Drive Shaft



## MATTJ (Mar 21, 2015)

I am new to the forum and have a question. I have a 2005 GTO, automatic. I am replacing the driveshaft with a single shaft. I am having a hard time getting the rear, rubber donut/spacer off where the new shaft connects. I can put more energy to getting it off with a pry bar, but am concerned I might damage something if I put too much force in trying to get it off. Any ideas?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is a centering "pin" on the pinion input shaft of the diff that may be corroded. I's spray it with PB Blaster and let it soak a bit.


----------

